# Demountable Idea #1



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Greetings 

Was toying around with some ideas for Slingshots that you can take apart for better storage.

I wanted the assembling quick (3sec) and a simple design.

This is my first try, just three solid aluminum pieces that work together as a Slingshot thanks to fitting, angular holes.

120° Fork angle. 2nd Forkarm locks the first in Place.

No Problems with comming apart when you pull into the direction the rubber does, but i still want to lock the 2nd Forkarm in Place somehow. Thinking about a knurled-head screw just into the top that locks both arms in place.

A Version 1.2 would be a solid head (with the 2 angular holes for the fork) and a hollow handle where you keep the forkarms in.

A nice weekend to everyone :wave:

:target: AnTrAxX


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow. That's brilliant, I love the minimalist spun metal look.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is a great idea


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Sorta looks like a slingshot a kid on a Star Wars movie would be playing with. I like it.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like a beaut!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I like it.

You could latch the forks in place with a ball-detent set screw located in the top or front of the handle, or even through the bottom end of the wider fork. You wouldn't need to unscrew at all, the internal spring presses the ball into a small notch to latch automatically.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks cool!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Is that a slingshot or a space capsule? . . . Whatever, it is brilliant!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That is an amazing design! Nice work!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Very cool Ant. I am digging the quick breakdown to this makes for a great backpacking or a toss in the back pocket with still having a full size slinger. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Creative thinking at the optimum, splendid!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you very much Guys 

Ash, thats pure Genius! I was thinking how to add a cap a spring and a ball into a little hole for this and most of all for my 2nd design, and now i see that you can buy that stuff ready to build in :banghead:



BC-Slinger said:


> I am digging the quick breakdown to this makes for a great backpacking or a toss in the back pocket with still having a full size slinger. :thumbsup:


True  I also plan to make a few more pairs of the Forkarms. Different sizes for example. They are done in a couple of Minutes. Then you can attach different rubber on each and so change them very quickly.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

OH my! That really is a great idea. Very nice Jens. That really is nice! Great pics too, i like the metal shavings strewn across like confetti!!! Excellent job once again sir, you never fail to impress


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks Brandon.

I indeed needed a bit of "Background". My trusted old black T-Shirt was abused by my Cat...so much Hair 

Those Chips are the result from milling chrome-vanadium steel. Looking like a Rainbow in Closeup


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

jauser thats so cool

how about klick klack die klick and its a walking stick ?

cheers


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Awesome stuff! solid construction, and clean finish. I like ...


----------



## big t (Mar 10, 2012)

I like the metal look how's it shoot


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

Very innovative! :thumbsup:


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

Excellent. I think ash has it. But as an alternative maybe a small screw into the end of fork-arm 2 , just sufficient head diameter to stop the arm being extracted. Harry


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Great work. Would really like one of those in my camping/hiking bag


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

That is one of the coolest slingshots I have ever seen... and I have seen a lot of slingshots. Excellent design and execution


----------

